# 585 versatility



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

This weekend I used my 585 for a TT bike. Not a normal TT, where a TT-specific bike would certainly work better than the standard road geometry of a Look, but for an exceedingly tough uphill TT 'stage race' known as the Deschutes River Valley TT Festival.

Organized by a couple who are RAAM veterans and are into Ultra cycling, this event had two stages (TTs) the first day and a killer long TT on Sunday..43 miles, half up hill (3800' elevation gain) and back. All the TTs had big climbs and two also had long descents, so I used my 585 with some aerobars. Many riders used fancy ultra light TT setups, some used both road bikes for the one pure uphill race and TT bikes for the loop race.

Anyhow, I was really happy with the 585. Comfortable (as any bike can be, considering the events) and I really took back time with the versatility of the Look 585s performance. Even with clip-on aero bars only, the time I may have lost on the flats due to aero disadvantages, I gained back on both the climbs and the technical descents.

Talk about an 'all around' bike. Another cat 3 rider, a pal on a 585, won the pure climb stage on the first day, then didn't attend Sunday due to prior commitments.

So, all 'tarted-up" with some aero wheels (I used some Corima 4 spoke carbons) and a silly areo helmet and skin suit, the 585 makes a decent TT bike, especially in climbing TTs.
Don Hanson


----------

